# 08 Muzzleloader Picture/Story Thread



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Ladies first? 

Well, I was lucky enough to draw this year along with my brother and let me say I can't wait for 2013 already. :lol: (We've been getting our buck tags drawn together on a 5 year basis.) I took this one a half hour into season at around a 100 yards w/ the new TC Omega as he was sleeping by his lonesome; dead to the world out in a corn field. He is 20.5 inches on the outside w/ a little character coming off the right brow base. I owe a ton of thanks to our farmer friend and his son for making this hunt possible and to everybody involved helping recover him through the corn maze. That day was what it's all about.

















Good luck to those in pursuit and looking forward to seeing/hearing some more happy endings.
:beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice buck Gordy! You would shoot a buck sleeping! :lol:


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Real nice buck!
100 is a heck of a poke, nice shot!


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Great buck and story...


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> You would shoot a buck sleeping! :lol:


"Well, I wanted to be like Mike." :-? :lol: Thanks for the use of the rangefinder once again. Now you have me wanting one just like it. :x

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Handsome Buck!
Congratulations Bandman!
Burl


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

--Very nice, 100 yards doesn't seem far when your talking guns, but with a muzzleloader it is IMO. I missed a 170 class whitetail last year at 120, uff it still get's to me uke: . Congrats! Heck of a good year :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

bandman said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > You would shoot a buck sleeping! :lol:
> ...


Maybe it is the rangefinder that puts them to sleep!


----------

